# Mowdy S-10 Owners



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm looking at this boat for general goofing off around Rockport when I'm alone. I've read all the old threads that I could find but wanted to circle back around.

Can you guys do a brain dump of the good and bad of the hull. The boat under consideration has a 25hp on it. It will be used in the skinny stuff from Goose Island down the Shamrock sneaking up on redfish.

Assuming TWO grown men.....
What can the boat do in skinny water?
How much water does it need to get up in mud and hard bottoms?
How sloppy can the water be if I need to cross from Mud Island back to Cove Harbor?
For reference, the last two boats I've run down there are 23TV Explorer and 23 Shallowcraft.

Thanks


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't own one but have had small boats in the past. Crossing the ICW from Mud to Blind Pass in 10' boat? Its hard on me on most days running in a 18'6 scooter. It would be perfect for Shamrock if you put in at Wilsons cut.


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

There sweet boats. Learn to bring only the necessities.....I rod per person.....Handfull of topwaters.....2 pairs of clothes.......run the skinny stuff all the way there....and youll love the boat.....


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I owned one.

Depending on the size of the 2 guys, it can be a great little rig.


For a 10 foot boat, they are amazingly capable of handling rough water. I don't recommend setting off across Aransas Bay in one, but if you had to, you could.

They will run extremely shallow. I stuck mine on hard sand with my Dad and I on it, and the water wasn't to our ankles. 
The 25hp is the ideal motor, but the little prop just doesn't have the punch to get the rig up in super shallow water, and will bog down in mud. It prob takes about a foot of water, maybe less if spinning it up, to get on plane.

They aren't fast, but are a ton of fun. Very low maintanance, and easy to clean. Very cheap to operate.

In order to enjoy the rig, you have to have the right expectations. it isn't a speed demon, it isn't a super stable drifting platform. It isn't made for any more than 2 "normal" sized guys. it will require you to scale back everything.....your tackle, your ice, your food/drink, everything.

I only got scard on mine once. Me, my wife, and lab went for a booze cruise, and got swamped in the Inter Coastal by a big center console, throwing a big rolling wake. We were too loaded down.


If you want to chat about them, PM me and we can swap contact info.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I recently just bought one. I took my girlfriend out for some fishing the other day when it was calm. ran from fat boys to greens lake, then to north deer, and back to fat boys. Shes was so scared of the boat looking at it on the trailer because of its size (shes used to my dads Majek RFL) and when we were out on it, she was impressed on how it handled, and ran. Beware, in 1.5 footers you will get a little wet....lol. I ran across a shallow flat, dunno how shallow, but when i got closer, i noticed a bird on the water. turns out when i got closer, it was a sea gull standing! lol. it hit, but i slid right over it.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

if you buy one, keep out of the grass!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

gregr1971 said:


> if you buy one, keep out of the grass!


time for the popcorn!!! HAHA


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

I own one for about 2 years now and its is a fun toy. I have a 25 Yammy on it also and it runs about 25 with one 220 lb man on it!!!!!! 
Thinking about selling P M me if you havnt bought one yet, 
Mike


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

PM sent, Mike


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

I've got the same boat you're looking at, S-10 w/ 25 Yamaha. Went this past Tuesday sightfishing with my dad. He caught 7 in water so skinny the red's backs were halfway out. And we weren't poling a shoreline, we were back in the sloughs with them, probably 3" deep. I make fun of my buddy with a Beavertail, call it a "deepwater boat".

The boat will do 29 mph with just me, and 26 mph with another person approx. 200 lbs. The maximum person weight is about 440 lbs. Anything over that and the boat has a hard time getting on plane in deep water, need to get up shallower to get some stern lift. It'll get on plane in about 8" by myself, and about 12" with a passenger. I've run through water that didn't even cover my bare foot.

You can forget about Mud Island to Cove Harbor unless there's NO wind. It does ride really well for a 10' boat, but you have to be realistic. The route I always took to Mud was from Crab Man, through South Bay, cut across Lydia Ann, then up to Mud along the duck blinds.

I burn about 3 gallons of gas fishing a full day by myself, about 4.5 gallons with another person.

Jeff


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

IMO mowdy made a mistake discontinuing this little scooter. Its not a good everyday boat but its a fun toy for solo summer trips.


----------



## brianjf (May 4, 2006)

I've got one and run around POC. It'll run just about anywhere you want to go, and it is easy to push / pull to deeper water on the off chance you get stuck. They will run in an honest 6 inches for an extended time, and slide over 2-3 if pushed. Here is the trick - motor on tilt (no power tilt/trim), hammer the gas, cut back to neutral, slide over bar, hammer the gas.

Mowdy discoed them because no company was producing small 25 - 30 hp 2 strokes - 4 strokes are too heavy. 

They are rough and wet in a chop, but it is easy to hug a shoreline and avoid the waves.

Wear the kill switch. Don't ask...

I'll give you a ride one afternoon if you want - PM me.


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

Flipper's interested in purchasing a Mowdy S-10. However, I'm not interested in one with too many features. I like less weight on this boat. ARe there any out there for sale??


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Tran makes a 16' scooter that is pretty good- i only mention because someone mentioned crossing rough water- if it was flats and 2 people the S-10 would be perfect but I think the baby cat from Tran is an awesome shallow water scooter- it can be as simple as you want and offer a really good ride for a 16' boat.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

*Mowdy S-10*

Cold hard facts....
Ive owned, ran, slid, skipped, stuck, pushed, pulled out of everthing for the past 5 year's.
My boat is an 04, with a 25hp Yamaha. 10 pitch powertech prop with a scooter cup and nedski foil. 9 gal tank, mini stoaway battery, push pole, 2-54qt coolers, 1-28 cooler. Lots of metal form millinuem marine..
Me 140 plus gear, 30lbs, it with run 28-32mph depending on water depth
My boat floats in 3'' of water, In mud it will spin up in that. In sand it will take 6''.(and eat up my prop very fast). 
You learn the tricks to driving these lil rigs and there almost unstoppable..
Stay skinny aviod the chop and stay dry, get into the chop and your wet. I have crossed alot of rough places, just have to take your time, never once was I scared of a rollover or flipping my rig.
If your putting an extra person on board, than you have to do the dance or it will tip. Yes Ive jumped off more than once..
I have tons of info, pm me and Ill answer anything I can..


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

That is a cool little rig!


----------



## Fishpoodle (Feb 18, 2009)

*s-10 mowdy*

I have a friend in Victoria,Tx that has an s-10 mowdy for sale. He can be contacted at 361-573-2158. It has a yamaha 25hp on it. Asking 2500.00.


----------



## Poseidon601 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am searching for a MOWDY S-10.... Anybody got one for sale. I have $ CASH $ in hand!! 830-220-0345 ask for Josh.
Thanx


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Dang, I want one. gotta unload my kayak first!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Cool thread! Exactly the kind of rig I was trying to get at when I bought my 15 Shallowsport classic. I think it pretty much does this even though it is 5 feet longer. I didn't think Mowdy was still in business so went with the Shallowsport but did consider the Shoalwater 14 cat. For really going skinny it is hard to beat these little boats... Nothing except an air boat runs shallower and didn't really want a jet. Some awesome pictures of these boats too. Thanks for posting! Does Tohatsu still make a 25 two-stroke? It would be cool if Mowdy staarted making these again.


----------



## Carcara (Jan 17, 2007)

Mowdy did start making these again. New with a tohatsu 20 and a coastline trailer 10K


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

if anyone has a pic. of the new models...please post it up it would be nice to see if they changed anything.


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

http://i.rockportmarineinc.com/Page...ew/Details/2012-Mowdy-Flats-Scooter-S-10.aspx


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

cool...i was wondering if they were going to route all the motor lines thru the deck instead of on top like the older style...nicely done with a coastline trailer.


----------



## jshepherd55 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey I'm very interested in your mowdy boat. Can you send me more detailed pics ( center console, motor, and front seat) at [email protected] thanks, jack.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

jshepherd said:


> Hey I'm very interested in your mowdy boat. Can you send me more detailed pics ( center console, motor, and front seat) at [email protected] thanks, jack.


saw one in rockport. I think it was a fin and feather. one of the big boat houses down there. I just got a flatsmaster from someone on here and can wait to play with it.


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

*Here's mine*









[/attach]


----------



## Poseidon601 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Mowdy S10 group pics!*

Howdy to all my Mowdy brothers and sisters!!! I would like to get a head count of all the Mowdy S10 owners. I am hoping we can all meet up in a central spot and get a few pics of us all lined up and then a group photo of us all running in 6 inches of water in a fly by photo. I have a friend that will make a couple fly-overs with a drone camera. 
Let me know if your interested.

Stay Skinny and Safe!!:texasflag


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

I have the boat listed above. Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## Atti_Mac (Jun 23, 2016)

Anyone has one for sale? Text me please ! 281-305-8868


----------



## Doppler (Dec 2, 2016)

Anyone have one of these they want to sell - I have a Jetski lift that I think it would fit in perfectly on Moses lake.


----------



## HFMowdy (Sep 22, 2011)

Saw this last night. No phone number but you could probably track him down on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/search/str/mowdy/keywords_posts?esd=eyJlc2lkIjoiUzpfSTEwMDAxMzYwMjAxMzM3MjpWSzo3MTc3MjY1MTE3NTk4MzgiLCJwc2lkIjp7IjEwMDAxMzYwMjAxMzM3Mjo3MTc3MjY1MTE3NTk4MzgiOiJVenBmU1RFd01EQXhNell3TWpBeE16TTNNanBXU3pvM01UYzNNalkxTVRFM05UazRNemc9In0sImNyY3QiOiJtZWRpYSIsImNzaWQiOiJiZTU5MTljMDUxMThkZTdlZDdjMzNmMmJiOWEzMmNmZCJ9


----------



## HFMowdy (Sep 22, 2011)

apparently the link doesn't work unless you are signed into facebook


----------



## Poseidon601 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have mine for sale at Performance Boat Works in Rockport TX. Excellent Cindition with a 30hp Tohatsu on it with Coastline Trailer. Give them a call. 361-729-1042.


----------



## poleyboat42 (Jul 19, 2011)

*94 moody s10*

94 mowdy s10 and 94 25 hp evinrude.refinished decks and hull.Motor brought up to snuff. At Port Alto,tx.PM or text to 512-468-0559 if interested.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I emailed them about two months ago to get a price on a hull.. Never got anything back. I'll just build one soon.


----------



## fastjoez (Feb 16, 2009)

Iâ€™m in the market for a mowdy s10as well..

If any are available please let me know.


----------



## Poseidon601 (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking for a Mowdy S10.
Anybody selling one.


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

PM sent to Poseidon601


----------



## Poseidon601 (Jun 3, 2011)

Give me a call waterbug. Sent you a PM with new contact information.


----------



## Madballa217 (Jun 12, 2019)

What is the shaft length for the Mowdy s10 motor (short 15” or long 20”)?


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Original hull was built for a 15â€ shaft. The new hull they sale is built up for a 20â€.


----------



## Txflats121 (Oct 29, 2014)

just picked up the blueone off facebook market place .. lucky I got him down a good bit one the price. bc its water logged .BE careful buying these If you happen to come across an older one mine is a 1989 that was supposedly rebuilt.. well looks like it will be getting a new deck and refoamed. once I sell my big boat I am going to do a full build out on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2020)

Would love to have one of these!! Anyone wanna trade for a 1992 Suzuki Samurai? Toyota solid axles, 6-shooter bulletproof knuckles, 1.6 16v engine. New transmission, 6:5:1 crawler gears, lockers front and back, new soft top, Disc brakes, power steering, new windshield washer pump and bottle, 33x12.50 tires, winch with 100’ synthetic rope, led lights all around, led light bar. Will run 70mph on Highway. Cheaper than a side by side and will go anywhere they do, plus it’s street legal. Tags good through 2024.


----------



## Poseidon601 (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking for another Mowdy S10!!
Text me pics and price. 254-444-2442


----------

